

Hack4Reno: Reno's 24 Hour open data hackathon - colinloretz
http://hack4reno.com/

======
NullSet
how much interest have you been seeing? I have absolutely no idea as to the
size of Reno's hacker community even though I live here.

~~~
yodasan
The tech community is there ... it's just hard to see. I've been working out
of the Reno Collective for about 6 months now. I'm a software developer that
took the plunge from corporate to freelancing and was working out of
Starbucks, the library, my home, etc. I have to say that I was about to move
to SF for the tech atmosphere before I learned that there is a real tech
community here .. it's just sort of dislocated and disconnected in smaller
groups. I'm really hoping to see Hack4Reno and other future events bring these
groups together and sort of showcase the fact that there is a growing tech
community out there.

~~~
dearmash
Hey Chris,

I can just imagine you working out of a starbucks ;) I did the opposite &
headed out to the bay area. I do miss the Reno community though, small as it
was. Unfortunately about the same time I made the decision to move, all of
these really good communities started to develop and make themselves known. If
you do perchance remember a Harold once upon a time, I'd enjoy the chance to
catch up. If you aren't perchance chris, then wrong number, enjoy hack-week-
end.

~~~
yodasan
Hey, Harold! Damn, that's too bad .. it's definitely picking up here. Nice to
hear from you. You should head back into town for the hackathon, though. Hit
me up on twitter, @yodasan.

